# AWD 2nd gen Altima (98-01)??



## mr_black (Nov 9, 2010)

i have a 99 Altima gxe (auto trans) i love my car, like most Nissan owners. i would like to get a u14 99 Nissan bluebird sss awd 5spd, import it over and swap trans, and rear drive-train tidbits, rebuild and turbo-charge my ka24, I've seen it done on first gen Altimas, w/either bluebird parts or Axxess parts. This is basically a feasibility study to know if this is do-able, or if id just be cheaper to get a g35.

has anyone done an AWD second gen Altima yet

can the sr20 and ka24 use the same transmission? 
will the Bluebird drive shaft fit the center tunnel in the Altima? 
will the rear axles and suspension fit ?
am i gonna need alot of custom parts?


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

Wouldn't it just be easier to swap over your vin information to the bluebird?



I kid, kinda, I know thats highly illegal, but would be easier. (Yes I know it doesn't work that way either with smog testing)

Yes, it would be really cool to see an AWD altima, but thats way more work than its worth, even if you love the car. The amount of the money involved would be crazy high even with you doing all the work yourself.


----------



## mr_black (Nov 9, 2010)

*re:easier*

it would but thats not what i want.
ive spent enough energy (my stereo and routine maintenance) on my car i want to keep it. she's taken care of me, its almost time i take care of her the way i'd like to.

i've found suitable hid conversions, leather seats are easy enough to find, as are newfenders and front and rear bumpers however before i do those things i want to drasticly improve the drivetrain. i'd like to start before she hits 300k mi (she is sitting at 225k now, purchased at 130k) its a damn good car.

ive seen a first gen done w/either bluebird parts or canadian awd Axxess parts im not sure how different the two drivetrains are from 1st gen altima to second gen altima.

i want to rebuild my ka24de and turbo it.
my car is an auto i want a manual, and awd.
i'm un certain if the sr20 and ka24 can mount to the same transmission.
i am also uncertain of the difference in wheelbase for first and second gen altimas, this would help my delima.

in my head i see the perfect 98-01 altima, and i want to build it.


----------



## mr_black (Nov 9, 2010)

as i understand it they made the second gen bb smaller and the alti larger to fit w/their respective markets


----------



## Oh so sad (Jun 20, 2009)

The hardest part is mounting the rear axle, drives shaft, then getting the rear suspension to work. It is possible to use the alti suspension, but may not be too safe or effective with awd. It can be done if you know how to weld, where to put the support for the rear end, how the geometry works for the supension in the rear. I could keep going on, but I think you get the idea.

The other issues is emmision if you have to deal with it using a jap motor. AWD is very nice to have escpecially in snow/wet conditions. FWD works pretty good in those conditions, but unless your track racing, not point. 

Why just try to turbo it, get some real good suspension mods, good rim and tires, maybe even a big brake kit(which you should have with a turbo), and see how much you like it. Your always gonna want more, but remeber the awd will rob the power even if geared right along with more things to break, especially if its not meant for the car. If you start doing the awd conversion, it will take months if your doing it yourself and easily $5,000 just for the rear end conversion. If you can weld, go for it, but if it were me, I would take that extra money on better internals, bigger turbo, and getting it tuned properly. Projects are great, but this will put your car down for a while, its not a weekend project.


----------

